# Callus or sore hock?



## steph66419 (Nov 8, 2018)

Peanut was being held by a friend and I noticed this on his hind feet. They are on both heels. I feel horrible because I feel like I’m a bad person for just noticing this. He doesn’t have a metal cage. His cage is the photo below too. What is this and what can I do about it?


----------



## Popsicles (Nov 8, 2018)

Yeah that does look sore, I would take him to a vet so the wound can be checked out properly to see if it needs any further treatment. As for flooring, best is to give bunny a few options of surfaces so they can choose which is comfy at different times of the day. Carpet can often be very abrasive, so can cause these kinds of sores, as well as metal cages as you mentioned. You could try putting down a soft fleecey rug as an extra surface choice - some rasbbits are just more prone to these kinds of sores than others. They can also get more sore if their nails are too long, so make sure to keep them trimmed.


----------



## Reese_loves_her_bun (Nov 9, 2018)

steph66419 said:


> Peanut was being held by a friend and I noticed this on his hind feet. They are on both heels. I feel horrible because I feel like I’m a bad person for just noticing this. He doesn’t have a metal cage. His cage is the photo below too. What is this and what can I do about it?View attachment 38588
> View attachment 38589



A small callus like that isn’t anything to worry about. Definitely with that nice carpet bottom cage. As long as your bun doesn’t have missing chunks of fur - and by the pic - he doesn’t. All rabbits have a part on their foot with a slightly red and callused area. Having that on his heel is normal but as long as they don’t have missing fur on their toes (by their nails) it’s totally normal. I wouldn’t worry to much.

Ps it’s nice to see someone so caring for their rabbit as many people these days don’t have a clue when it comes to rabbits.


----------



## Popsicles (Nov 9, 2018)

A red and calloused hock is NOT normal. I’ve never had that in my rabbits; although some rabbits are more prone, if you are seeing them you need to change something in their management.


----------



## Reese_loves_her_bun (Nov 9, 2018)

Popsicles said:


> A red and calloused hock is NOT normal. I’ve never had that in my rabbits; although some rabbits are more prone, if you are seeing them you need to change something in their management.



Part the hair on the heel of your rabbits back foot


----------



## Popsicles (Nov 9, 2018)

I am a vet student, I know what a rabbit’s foot should look like. A reddened callous is abnormal - not life threatening, but less than ideal. Carpets are often abrasive, which can lead to fur loss and then sore and calloused skin.


----------



## Reese_loves_her_bun (Nov 9, 2018)

Popsicles said:


> I am a vet student, I know what a rabbit’s foot should look like. A reddened callous is abnormal - not life threatening, but less than ideal. Carpets are often abrasive, which can lead to fur loss and then sore and calloused skin.



Oh ok I guess my vet was wrong then 
My vet doesn’t seem to know much about rabbits tho


----------



## jamesewaller (Nov 9, 2018)

steph66419 said:


> Peanut was being held by a friend and I noticed this on his hind feet. They are on both heels. I feel horrible because I feel like I’m a bad person for just noticing this. He doesn’t have a metal cage. His cage is the photo below too. What is this and what can I do about it?View attachment 38588
> View attachment 38589


dear steph66419,-some breeds{rex}-have thin amount of fur on the feet,--I use a wrap-{co-ban}-,make a little-heel- boot,lightly wrapped,but if this developes into worse condition,use a triple ointment/pain-{Neosporin}-and wrap,daily..--this worked very well in my facility,--excellent setup in the picture,and,try to find an exotic dvm-they are worth their weight in gold--.sincerely james waller for joseph r cottontail/bdenium-rip


----------



## Popsicles (Nov 9, 2018)

@Reese_loves_her_bun not all vets learn very much about rabbits at vet school, it’s just a few who take an interest who are truly rabbit savvy (which is the kind of vet I aim to be). Sore hocks are fairly common in domestic rabbits, due to the way they are housed, so some people (including Vets) might think it is normal if that is all they see. 
It might be a good idea to look for a more rabbit knowledgable vet in your area, for in case your bunnies get sick.


----------



## steph66419 (Nov 16, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your replies. His vet saw them today. She said that some rabbits are more prone to them than others. She said that it’s more of a callus. It’s where the pressure point is for his feet. She just wants me to keep an eye on it to make sure it doesn’t get worse. Next step to figure out what to do for him to help it get better. Thank you everyone


----------



## jamesewaller (Nov 16, 2018)

steph66419 said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies. His vet saw them today. She said that some rabbits are more prone to them than others. She said that it’s more of a callus. It’s where the pressure point is for his feet. She just wants me to keep an eye on it to make sure it doesn’t get worse. Next step to figure out what to do for him to help it get better. Thank you everyone


dear steph66419,-yes,this is true,-the feet are obvious pressure points-callus,s-you can lightly wrap the foot/feet with coban-a flexible self adhearing product--make a little bootie,,to keep the callus,s from being open sores..,that said,--{weight}- plays a part which you control-if necessary start weighing him-and keep an active record,-I am being carefull how I word this,because texting lacks the human element,sincerely james waller-previous post #8,and again,i love your layout--fences


----------

